
Earnings Release FY15 Q4 - mstolpm
http://www.microsoft.com/investor/EarningsAndFinancials/Earnings/PressReleaseAndWebcast/FY15/Q4/default.aspx
======
anderspetersson
"Commercial cloud revenue grew 88% (up 96% in constant currency) driven by
Office 365, Azure and Dynamics CRM Online and is now on an annualized revenue
run rate of over $8 billion"

This is really interesting. This recurring revenue should be growing every
month. It's still only > 10% of total revenue, but I think MSFT SaaS business
will be really big within a year or two.

I'm considering buying some stock.

~~~
trentnelson
And Windows 10 + Surface Pro 4 won't hurt either.

(I've never been so excited for a product that doesn't publicly exist yet.)

------
mstolpm
Revenues for the quarter ended June 30, 2015 were $22.2 billion. Gross margin,
operating loss, and loss per share for the quarter were $14.7 billion, $(2.1)
billion, and $(0.40) per share. Surface and commercial Cloud Revenues up, $7.5
billion non-cash impairment charge related to assets associated with the
acquisition of the Nokia Devices and Services (NDS) business, in addition to a
restructuring charge of $780 million.

~~~
kstrauser
Interesting (to me) was that revenues for the same quarter in 2014 were $23.4
billion, or 5% higher. I don't follow MSFT that closely - read: almost not at
all - but isn't it unusual for their revenues to fall?

~~~
Elepsis
At least to date, OS and Office revenue is somewhat dependent on those
products' ship cycles. A recently released new version (or the end of support
for an old version) generally drives upgrades which mean revenue fluctuates up
and down not just on a seasonal basis but over a longer timeframe.

------
edutechnion
Lowlight: Windows OEM rev down 22% year over year

Highlight: cloud rev (Office 365 + Azure) up 88% year over year

~~~
tacos
Highlight that jumped out at me? One million consumers (!) a month signing up
for Office 365.

~~~
trentnelson
Honestly, Office 365 is fantastic. I have nothing but absolutely good things
to say about it.

------
asyncwords
It's interesting that Lumia sales are up by more than 10%, but revenue through
phone sales decreased by 38%. That was primarily caused by Microsoft's refusal
to sell any flagship Windows Phones after they purchased Nokia. I was
personally affected by that decision — after my Lumia 1520 broke, I had to
reluctantly upgrade to an LG G4 because there are no flagship Windows Phones
for sale anymore.

~~~
quanpod
I believe they covered this - and is somewhat related to your flagship
comment. They sold more of the cheaper Lumia variants (targeted at other
markets than the US/your part of the world)

------
randomname2
Beat bottom, missed top line...

    
    
        *MICROSOFT 4Q ADJ. EPS 62C, EST. 58C
        *MICROSOFT 4Q UNEARNED REV. $25.32B, EST. $25.96B

------
bkjelden
Interesting that MSFT is down ~4% after hours. The Nokia write-off had already
been announced...

